# Tick and Flea Problem ..



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

Hey my 6 month old kitten had tick and flea problem.... I took her to the vet and he sprayed her and most of them were killed.... the second time when he sprayed her , no ticks or fleas were there .... but I am not too sure about the eggs on her.... 
I can see black dust in her hair still there and I searched on the net and found out that these are the eggs ... I asked the vet about it and he said that I should give my kitten a bath to get rid of the eggs and other remains... Please tell what should I do ..?

I also wanted to ask whether these ticks and fleas are dangerous to humans.... my kitten used to sleep with me and sometimes on my chest with her head touching my chin .... I am not too sure but is it possible that maybe I swallowed some tick or fleas or their eggs when I was sleeping ... if some of them have been swallowed then are they dangerous and can they cause any infection to me ....what should I do ??

I am a bit scared ...help me out ...please.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I believe that flea eggs are black -- I could be wrong though. Maybe I'm thinking of "flea dirt," the blood that they get rid of after feeding on your cat. The white stuff you're seeing is probably dandruff caused by dry skin. I've never seen flea eggs, nor do I think they are that big that you could actually see them easily (considering fleas are so small). I'd visit your local pet store and see what type of dandruff products they have. I got a foam from Petsmart that you rub into their fur and it works wonders.

As for harm to you -- I don't think they would cause you any harm minus biting your skin -- but you would have seen that by now.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong on anything...but I hope I helped a bit.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ummmm....I wonder if it would be possible to get tapeworms from swallowing fleas?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I really don't think you have to worry. Fleas and ticks do bite people but the risk of anything more is very minimal. If you live in an area where lyme desease is a problem being bitten by a deer tick can be serious. 
The black stuff you're seeing is most likely flea dirt (droppings). I think the eggs are white to almost clear (yuck!)
I would give your kitty a regular bath to get her all nice and clean and then apply something like Frontline to protect her from any further infestation. Also, since she's had fleas you should make sure she's treated for tapeworms since she most likely has them. 
And don't forget to treat your house and car with a flea spray or fogger. If she had them chances are they're in your house. Read the directions carefully. I haven't used them in a long time but you probably have to make sure no pets are in the house when you do it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, and I'm pretty sure that people can NOT get tapeworms from fleas even if they ingest one. They won't survive in our digestive tract. But we can get them from other things like raw fish and such.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, actually, humans CAN get tapeworms from swallowing fleas. Especially if you "accidentally" bite down on one. I believe that the tapeworm larvae MUST pass through the flea as an intermediate host in order to complete their lifecycle, thus, this is the ONLY way that dogs, cats and humans get tapeworms. 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tapeworm.html

This page illustrates it wonderfully. Plus the pictures are pretty hilarious IMO. 

Also, they cannot be killed by conventional wormer. You must get a special (expensive) dewormer from your veterinarian (Cestode is pretty effective. Since your kitty had fleas, be on the lookout for these worms!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Those pictures are hilarious! 
Thanks for the info. I always thought we couldn't get that type of tapeworm but I guess it's just very unlikely. Sorry. 
Yuck!! They are SO disgusting!!


----------



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

hey thanks a lot for the info...it was very useful...

please tell me how to find out whether my house is infested with fleas or not. I have two floors, ground and first, and my kitten roams about everywhere in the house so it is difficult to find out which area is infested...I am not sure where to spray and where not to spray... should i get the whole house fumugated??? 

and how can i find out if my kitten has tapeworms....is it necessary that that the fleas which she had maybe were with tapeworms...shoul i get her dewormed even is she shows no signs of having tapeworms ?


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

nabeel said:


> and how can i find out if my kitten has tapeworms....is it necessary that that the fleas which she had maybe were with tapeworms...shoul i get her dewormed even is she shows no signs of having tapeworms ?


You need to take some poop of hers to the vet for them to test. When my cats had tapeworm from fleas you could see the little white worms moving around in their poop -- soooo gross!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

It might be best to treat your whole house just as a precaution, you could give the fleas the one-two punch by 'bombing' the house and taking the cat out for a flea treatment at the same time. The DustBunny still had fleas when she first saw my vet 2 days after I got her. I had given her a bath with DeFlea shampoo the very moment I brought her into my house, but she still had some and my vet gave her a dose of Revolution. Ask your vet for it, it really is effective. The DustBunny has stayed flea-free since, but it is easier for me because my cats are indoor-only.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

First, buy a flea collar and put it in your vacuum bag. Vacuum your entire house VERY well. Then throw the vacuum bag away immediately. Quarantine your kitten to a non-carpeted area of the house, or take it to the vet to day board. Then, go to your vet clinic to see if they have a premises (or area) spray. These work better than bombs because you can spray your couches, carpet, get in corners, etc. If they don't have one, try your local feed store (don't go to walmart or a grocery store for it). I know there is one that works particularly well, but I cannot for the life of me remember it!!  Let the spray dry (usually about 10 hours or so) and then bring in your flea free kitty. 

Make sure you treat your cat again before bringing her back into the environment. A Capstar pill (kills all fleas within thirty minutes) coupled with Revolution should completely eradicate any fleas on her. If she is an indoor/outdoor kitty, be sure and treat her with Revolution every month. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Ewww, I learned something new today - had no idea we could get tapeworms from fleas! I did hear in the news that there is one case of the plague in L.A., from a flea from a cat?

Ditto all the good info above already. My question for the vet is why didn't he give a topical first time around, versus spraying 2x? He should have suggested it as the easiest quickest way to take care of the problem. Spraying/dipping/bathing/etc. never gets all the fleas, whereas a simple topical kills all fleas (and some kills eggs), and continues protecting for a month. Revolution also takes care of ticks, I think. We're on Frontline Plus now, which is pretty good too.

Anyway, whatever the story, keep at it, you're doing good. Hope the buggers get eliminated real soon!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A couple years ago,my tabby,and a lot of other pets in my neighborhood had a flea problem. Some friends recommended I 'bug bomb' my apartment,but another friend told me to spread Borax laundry detergent on carpet,clothes,and bed. It worked. Also,you're right to be concerned,but,they're not ALIEN eggs!  No harm should come from ingestion.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Actually, Revolution doesn't list "ticks" as one of the maladies it takes care of. However, it does a pretty good job of it anyway. With dogs, you might see a few ticks attached while on Revolution, but not nearly as many as you would without it. Frontline is best for both fleas and ticks, but it doesn't take care of the "worms".


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I have used both Frontline and Advantage and I've found that Advantage is better (in my opinion). I had to use Frontline twice to completely get rid of the fleas, with Advantage I saw results right away.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea I prefere Advantage too but it doesn't kill ticks, I don't think. I also just read some info about Revolution and the side effects, although not common, are really scary. 8O And just to elaborte on what parker said don't buy any flea products or dewormers over the counter. They're not as effective and can be very dangerous, even deadly, to cats!
Sounds like you have your work cut out for you!  But don't worry, once you have the initial infestation under control, these days, with things like Advantage and Frontline it's SO much easier. If your kitty goes out and you keep her treated, chances are you'll never have to do this again. Good luck!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Ah, I don't know if it kills ticks either...good point.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Wouldn't the possible side effects of Frontline, Advantage and Revolution be similar?
We just found fleas on Stormy and we're not sure how she got them. Could she have gotten them from going out on our balcony amongst our houseplants? Or is it possible that we brought them back from our camping trip on us?


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

shlanon - either is possible. I found a few fleas on my cat when I lived in a 4th floor apartment with no balcony! 8O Since I work at a vet clinic, I figured I probably brought them home with me from the clinic. That's really the only possible way! You can bring the eggs in on your socks from walking in tall grass, or like me, bring them in on your clothes from contact with other animals. As long as you catch them relatively early, you shouldn't have an infestation problem.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

shlanon, 
Actually, they all have different active ingredients and work differently. From what I understand Advantag (Imidacloprip) and Frontline (Fipronil) are oils that attach to the hair follicle and release from there whereas, Revolution (Selamectin) gets into the bloodstream of the pet as well which the others don't. All of them can have side effects but Revolution's seem particularly nasty.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can buy Advantage from Petsmart (like the pet clinic)? She's had the fleas a couple days and we haven't gotten any treatment yet...tomorrow is Sunday and our vet is closed. I'm sure we need to treat Justin also.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

You can get Frontline and Advantage at PetSmart and PetCo.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay, I am worried. I use Revolution on my cat from my vet. Please inform me of why it is bad. The side effects too. Thanks


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

The side effects are very rare, few and far between. I have worked at a vet clinic for going on 3 years now, and almost all of our clients are on Revolution. I have never seen a reaction. In fact, we have seen more reaction to Advantage, especially in dogs, than any other topical treatment. 

The possible side effects: The most common is hair loss
at the site of application with or without inflammation (redness, flaking) in cats. Other side effects reported in cats and dogs include vomiting, diarrhea with or without blood, anorexia (decreased appetite), lethargy (sluggishness), salivation, rapid breathing,
pruritus (itching), urticaria (welts, hives), and erythema (skin redness). Seizures and ataxia (incoordination) were observed rarely.

Any medication you give your animal can cause side effects. It is imperative that you know and understand them so that if a problem does arise, you can get them treatment ASAP. 

I wouldn't worry about giving your kitty Revolution. All of mine are on it!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks so much. I feel better. He has had no reaction and has been on it for several months. I like it because it covers heartworms. I am just worried about ticks. I take him outside on a leash, only in the yard. I hope he doesn't get them.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree, I wouldn't worry about your kitty being on Revolution. As Parker said, the side effects are very rare.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Since my cats are indoor cats I do not give them the Revolution every month. I used to at first, and it was scary how much money we were spending on it since we _were_ applying it every month on all of our three cats. Then I heard a theory where giving it every month would make the cats immune to the repellent and didn't work anymore for some cats and didn't give it to them religiously, but every other month.
Now after working at the shleter I have seen some kitties go to the emergency vet after having it applied for the first time. They had high fever and hair loss. 
I was even discussing it with my mother in law - the instructions tell you to thoroughly wash your hands if they come in contact with the solution. I can imagine that it is likely to be poisenous to some extent to the cats blood as well. I am actually turning my head away from traditional medicine and exploring more natural ways. 
I haven't tried this yet but I will when my kitties will show signs of fleas being present in their fur.
It’s ideal for use just after you give your pet a bath.
Boil 1 pint of water and add 1 teaspoon of dried rosemary (or 1 teaspoon fresh). Let this steep for 10 minutes and strain. Cool until it reaches body temperature, then pour over your pet’s coat, rub it in, and dry as usual. This will not only repel fleas, but will give your animal a glossy coat, as well. 
And it comes from this site:
http://www.drweil.com/u/Article/P179/


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ioana, If your cats are only indoors why would you give them Revolution anyway? I know that it's possible to get fleas with indoor cats but anything else is pretty unlikely, no? 
My cats are indoors and I don't treat them for anything. They have gotten fleas once or twice over the years and then I've used Advantage. Am I missing something?
Also, my friend only puts Advantage on her dogs about every 6-8 weeks and swears that it works just as well too. I think, like vacc. they tend to say you need it more often to be on the "safe" side. Of course, they make more money that way too.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I agree, Nanook and thank you for your input 
Here is what you are missing
In the beginning we were living with our in-laws and their cat was is indoor outdoor. And it is not only that. There was/is a large feral colony out there.
Now I go to the animal shelter and still care for the feral colony (20 mins drive) over there. I am sure you see why I am still applying it to them. 
I forgot to mention that these days, since we've moved away I don't apply it but twice a year, three at the most anyway. My input in this thread was in regard to other people's concerns to flea medication side effects and offered an alternative.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Ioana. I've just been curious as to why people treat indoor animals 'cause I've been a tiny bit concerned about heartworm and whether to treat or not. My leaning is against because of where I am and how few mosquitos there are. But sometimes I wonder if I'm too conservative. So it helps knowing what others are doing and why.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I only treat my cats with the Revolution during the summer months on the off chance that the dogs bring in a wayward flea that hasn't had a chance to be killed by the Frontline ( I give the dogs Frontline/Interceptor in the summer for the added tick protection - usually between April-September, and Revolution during the winter). Also, it is possible, if you spend a lot of time outdoors, for YOU to carry in fleas/eggs from the grass (on your socks, pants, etc).


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

My husband would rather use a natural alternative to the cat's fleas rather than chemicals. Ioana, do you know if that natural remedy would work or if it could be harmful to cats? Is the website reputable?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

shlanon said:


> My husband would rather use a natural alternative to the cat's fleas rather than chemicals. Ioana, do you know if that natural remedy would work or if it could be harmful to cats? Is the website reputable?


Yes, Shlanon - I trust him and I will (when the case) personally use the solution he offers. Out of the two options, to be honest 1 tsp. of Rosemary to 1 pint of water sounds completely harmless compared to Revolution or the other two. 
Now what remains for me to see is how effcient it is - 

I am about to finish one of Andrew Weil's books "Spontaneous Healing". I have found an abundance of information in it on the body's ability to heal on its own as long as we don't feed it poisenous things. The healthier we eat, the better the body can build immunity. He starts by giving the most insignificant example : when we cut a finger we don't have to use any type of medication. The body sends armies of help to keep everything under control. He has everything documented in the book - I am just generalizing here.
Here are two more links; in the fist one you will see what other damages the "traditional" flea repellents can cause:
http://www.petfriendlyhouse.com/informa ... fleas.aspx
while the seconds supports the same solution as Andrew Weil's and offers others:
http://www.care2.com/channels/solutions/pets/234
I have read numerous other sites and articles that echo this statement - fleas won't live on a healthy pet.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ioana, Does it say how long the Rosemary bath is effective? Is it like once a week bath? 
I wonder if Pennyroyal would work too. It's a natural flea repellent and safe for pets. Works well in helping to keep fleas out of the garden. Maybe it isn't oily enough and doesn't stay on the skin? Hmm. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, I think I'm going to try the rosemary thing tomorrow. I don't think I can give them a bath but I'll rub the rosemary water into their fur and stick 'em outside on the balcony for a while so that hopefully the fleas will abandon ship. Then I'll get DH to vacuum everywhere while they are outside. I'll let you know how it goes. 
I also noticed that they have a natural flea powder sold at Petco. It contains rosemary and cedar. I wonder if that would also be a good option?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Shlanon and Nanook, sorry I am late replying here. 
I am not sure for how long it would work, nanook. I guess we'll wait and see how it works for shlanon. I didn't have time to do anymore researches on this topic.
I am looking forward to hearing about your results. shan! And, yes, the natural flea powder sounds like a good idea too. As a rule of thumb - I read the ingredients, on anything from people to cat food, and the longer and unusual the list, the further I stay from it!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes shlanon, please keep us updated! I'd love to know how the rosemary works incase I ever get fleas again.
Hope it works!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, I tried it last evening. I already knew my cats would NOT let me give them a bath without much weeping and gnashing of teeth.  
So I just made the rosemary tea and then I rubbed it into their fur. They sat out on the balcony for an hour and a half while my husband vacuumed. 
I had high hopes...but, later that night I found a flea on Stormy. Then today I found two more. I can't find them on Justin, since he's black, but he is still scratching himself occassionally.
I'm not sure if it's something that I didn't do right, or if it just doesn't work. The herbal flea power isn't sold at our local Petco, so we might order it, or something similar online.
Right now we are searching for Diatomaceous Earth. Here is some info:
"What is Diatomaceous Earth? 
It is a non-toxic, safe substance made up from crushed fossils of freshwater organisms and marine life. Crushed to a fine powder and observed through a microscope, the particles resemble bits of broken glass. Deadly to any insect and completely harmless to animals, fish, fowl or food. Most insects have a waxy outer shell covering their, Diatomaceous Earth scratches through this shell causing the insect to dehydrate leading to eventual death. "
I'm still reading up on it and DH is going to try to find a place that sells it locally.


----------



## Oestaira (May 6, 2006)

I'm aware this thread has gotten a bit old, and admit to not reading through all the posts, but this is what I know:
flea eggs are translucent (see-throughish) not black. The black/brown you are seeing is flea waste. It is the excrimant left over after the flea has digested all the nutrients out of the blood it has ingested. If there is 'flea dirt' (as it's called) there are generaly a significant amount of fleas. 
Also, you could have flea eggs or adults in your carpet or blankets, or even the linen closet. Rewash all stored clothing and seal them in plastic baggies or storage bags. Spray/powder your carpet with special flea killer. I've always used zodiac, though some zodiac products can be highly toxic. I recommend just the carpet powder. 
Along with the house cleaning and Revolution (behind the neck treatment) you should be flea-free within time. Be careful overloading your kitty with drugs and don't let her near the areas of the house that have been powdered until you've vacuumed and let it air out.
Also, YES fleas and ticks ARE dangerous to humans. Some species of tick can transmit lyme disease. Fleas are known to be able to carry pneumonic and bubonic plague (AKA 'The Plague'). Both are rare today and highly treatable, but still possible and deadly. On another note, many people are sensitive to bites from insects with anticoagulant saliva (spit that keeps blood from clotting; fleas, ticks, mosquitos). I'm one of them. Esentially I'm alergic to flea bites. And what's more, flea bites have a very high risk of becoming infected because the insects themselves are rather untidy. An infected flea-bite can cause swelling, irritation, intense pain and even necrosis (skin cell death).
As far as swallowing fleas, human beings aren't as likely to develop complications. Fleas and their eggs would be destroyed upon coming in contact with stomach acid. The main problem is worm eggs. A specific worm lays it's eggs INSIDE the flea (yep, a parasite in a parasite) and these hatch when a cat eats a flea. However, cats have shorter digestive systems since they are carnivores. Human beings, being omnivores digest slower, so food stays in the stomach longer. This means that any worm eggs you may have ingested (though highly unlikely) are most probably destroyed by your stomach acid and the digestive process.
An interesting and freaky fact: 2/3 of all people on the planet have at least one type of intestinal parasite.


----------

